# CWS' Cucumber Tomato Salad



## CWS4322 (Jul 30, 2013)

Because there are cucumbers, tomatoes, and herbs in the garden, I whipped this up as a salad today:

1 large Eng. cucumber, seeded and cubed
2 large tomatoes, seeded and cubed
1 oz feta cheese, crumbled
Juice of 1/2 lemon
zest of 1/2 lemon
about 2 T each of chopped It. parsley, Greek oregano, basil, mint (a litte less mint than the other herbs), cilantro
about 2 T of chopped green onion tops
1 LARGE clove garlic, minced
Sea salt and ground black pepper to taste
About 2 T EVOO
About 1 T of white wine vinegar

Tossed everything together, let it sit about 30 minutes at room temperature. Serve on fresh-from-the garden leaf lettuce (or eat it just out of the bowl). Greek black olives are a nice touch as well as a splash of caper juice.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 30, 2013)

It sounds lovely, thanks for sharing CWS


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 30, 2013)

I might try this with our tuna tonight.  I will have to change the feta to goat cheese, but that shouldn't make too much difference - we do it all the time!

Thanks CWS!


----------



## Hoot (Jul 30, 2013)

That sounds great!
I love me some cucumbers and tomatoes.....gonna have to try this!
Thanks!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 30, 2013)

WINNNN!!!!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 31, 2013)

Okay, like this was super good with our tuna steaks.  A real YUM!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 31, 2013)

Have the tomatoes, need the cukes...I'll leave out the feta, have some Mozz sticks I can cut up.  Thanks, CWS!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> Okay, like this was super good with our tuna steaks.  A real YUM!


Glad you liked it. I seed the tomatoes and cukes to keep the liquid down if sits longer (or overnight in the fridge).


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 23, 2013)

I made a variation of this tonight. In addition to the tomatoes and cukes, I had 1/2 of a kohlrabi to use up, 1/2 green pepper, some black beans, rice of the prairies (cavena nuda--love that stuff), leftover corn-on-the-cob, and blue cheese. To top it off, I added some of those frozen chopped hard cooked eggs (thanks, PF), some nutritional yeast, cashews, pepitos, and some dried cranberries. Got my fiber, fruit, veggies, protein, and grains all in one bowl, oh and some dairy with the blue cheese. As an after thought, tomorrow's lunch will be this with some chopped baby Swiss Chard added.


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am lazy.  I just chunk up tomatoes, green pepper, cucumbers and throw them in a good balsamic vinegrette dressing.  I add fresh basil and oregano when I have it.  Best if it sits a few hours in the fridge. I keep it simple and basic. Picky hubby even eats it (he picks out the peppers).


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks CWS. That sounds deeeelish. Another addition to my recipe file.


----------

